# New laws for Canadian immigration system



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Legislation to protect the integrity of Canada’s immigration system has been introduced by Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney. The proposed measures include further reforms and significantly to make it mandatory to provide biometric data with a temporary resident visa application. ‘Canadians take great pride in the generosity and compassion of our immigration and [...]

Click to read the full news article: New laws for Canadian immigration system...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## gpeperat (Feb 20, 2012)

I really don't like any biometrics system, I mean soon enough everybody will HAVE to wear an ID chip under the skin or something like that, but I od like the idea of booting out all these bogus refugee claims. How can you be a refugee let's say from France or England? Gimme a break.


----------

